

Why is the #1 headhunter app Pealk shutting down today? (Answer: Linkedin) - RudeBaguette
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/06/26/linkedin-killed-pealk/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
Zenst
Well that seems very underhand of LinkedIn. I realy hope Pealk setup a rival
to LinkedIn and then block there access.

